# Melodic death metal songs that make you cry like a baby



## Legion (Feb 8, 2014)

Insomnium - The Killjoy - YouTube

Insomnium - Decoherence - YouTube

In that kind of a mood. Moar recommendationz, pleez! 

Thanks, guys.


----------



## DXL (Feb 8, 2014)

That last one is black metal but still emotional as hell


----------



## Cnev (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## -JR- (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Chiba666 (Feb 9, 2014)

My Sweet Shadow - In Flames.

Even better live, live I just loose my self in the awesomeness of the song


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Feb 9, 2014)

2:00 and when it's repeated in the end always makes me stop whatever I'm doing at the time.




and since this thread is exactly how I like my melodeath:

Autumn Leaves - The Discovery
In Mourning - The Black Lodge
Soulfallen - A Silent Farewell
Thurisaz - Circadian Rhytm


maybe a cliche, but I love how emotional some of the classic albums feel.
At the Gates - Terminal Spirit Disease
In Flames - Lunar Strain


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 9, 2014)

I guess I can't really say there's any type of Death Metal whatsoever, whether it be Atmospheric, Melodic, etc., that makes me wanna cry...

I've heard some bands that are so horrible, I'd wanna cry, though...


----------



## Mprinsje (Feb 9, 2014)

it's already in here, but In flames - Moonshield


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Feb 9, 2014)

DXL said:


> That last one is black metal but still emotional as hell




I fvcking love you.


----------



## Dyingsea (Feb 9, 2014)

Awesome thread. I definitely prefer the more melancholic side of the genre which kind of blurs the lines between death/doom.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ILLoxaqLtE


----------



## dax21 (Feb 9, 2014)

Insomnium is where it's at, I personally find that no other band is as effective. 
But, +1 for most of these recommendations (Atoma/Slumber/In Mourning/In Flames/etc).

Dark Tranquillity


Omnium Gatherum


Noumena


Mercenary (kind of different but their music still has this very sad feeling to it in my opinion, kickass band all around)


Be'lakor



Before the Dawn


----------



## Grindspine (Feb 9, 2014)

I am digging this thread, especially the Insomnium, Omnium Gathering, and Before the Dawn. I'm already huge on In Flames too.

This one isn't quite as melancholy, but I still dig the melody and tiny bit of despair to it.


----------



## Necris (Feb 9, 2014)

Melodeath has always struck me as extremely bouncy and happy in tone.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Feb 9, 2014)

Antidotes in passing - Soilwork !!
The final chapter - Hypocrisy (if you forget the aliens thing its a song about suicide)


----------



## Legion (Feb 9, 2014)

OH MY FCKING GOD.

You guys are amazing. Thank you SO much! THis was JUST what I needed! 
Noumena, BeLakor, Mercenary, Before the Dawn=ALL kinds of win.

Cheers!


----------



## TheBloodstained (Feb 10, 2014)

It has already been mentioned, but the video just needs to be posted



Friggin' love that song and video


----------



## Grindspine (Feb 10, 2014)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> Antidotes in passing - Soilwork !!
> The final chapter - Hypocrisy (if you forget the aliens thing its a song about suicide)


 
Hypocrisy is one of my all-time favorite bands. Peter Tagtgren's projects are great at dancing the line between death metal, black metal, melodic death metal, industrial, etc.

Soilwork does not slouch either. I don't consider them to be as moody as some of the above videos, but their videos showing a friendly rivalry with In Flames are pretty awesome.


----------



## metaljohn (Feb 10, 2014)

None.

Crying is for the Wimminz.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Feb 10, 2014)

The beginning of this always gave me a sorrowful feeling but then it picks up and loses that feeling


----------



## Fretless (Feb 10, 2014)

!!!

I know he only uses clean vocals in this song, but MAAAAAAAAAAN! I love Christian Alvestam's music! He's such a cool dude too! I asked to buy an autographed CD from him, and he just said to pay for shipping, and he sent me two!


----------



## Xaios (Feb 10, 2014)

(I can't listen to the links on this computer so I apologize if this isn't what you're looking for.)

I certainly wouldn't say that they make me cry, because frankly there isn't really any melodeath that evokes that kind of reaction from me, but here are some songs that, in the grand scheme of melodic death metal, are on the more emotional side of the spectrum:

Hypocrisy - A Thousand Lies
Hypocrisy - Living to Die
In Flames - Square Nothing
Dark Tranquillity - Emptier Still
Dark Tranquillity - Auctioned
Dark Tranquillity - My Negation
Disillusion - Back To Times of Splendor
Disillusion - A Day By the Lake

A couple other bands worth looking into for the melancholic atmosphere they're able to evoke are Dark Suns and Novembre. There's a Dark Suns song called "Gently Bleeding" which, while having the most emotastic songtitle ever, has a really beautiful intro.


----------



## Hammer (Feb 10, 2014)

Even though Wintersun isn't melodeath per se, this might be relevant to your interests. (Also, dat scream thing around 1:27)


----------



## Fretless (Feb 10, 2014)

Hammer said:


> Even though Wintersun isn't melodeath per se, this might be relevant to your interests. (Also, dat scream thing around 1:27)



I'd very much so call em melodic death metal


----------



## jerm (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Alpha-Dee (Mar 16, 2014)

Ikiharmaa said:


> In Mourning - The Black Lodge



Dude, I absolutely second this one! Filled with awesome melodies, but especially the one from 1:28 onwards melts my goddamn heart everytime.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Mar 16, 2014)

Rapture - "While the World Sleeps"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFOobc0wGYA



Novembers Doom - "The Novella Reservoir" 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_-ZgbRutec


----------



## Edika (Mar 16, 2014)

I always thought this Dark Tranquility song was very melancholic


This is by Hypocrisy but it's a lot softer song that their usual stuff


And this song from the same album


And again Hypocrisy. This band had some real melancholic songs:


----------



## swedishfish (Mar 16, 2014)

DARK TRANQUILLITY - ThereIn (LIVE IN MILAN) - YouTube
Towards the end when the crowd is singing, definitely teared up the first couple of times I heard that.


----------



## Der JD (Mar 17, 2014)

Opeth- To Bid you Farewell from the Morningrise album.


----------



## mike0 (Mar 17, 2014)

not sure if this adheres to what you're looking for, but this is one of the most beautiful melodeath songs i think i have ever heard, sans the cheesy synth that sounds like it came out of the soundtrack from starcraft (yes i know this album came out before that game, but you get what i mean ). i weep like a little girl every time i hear it


----------



## shredwoodforest (Mar 18, 2014)

like a baby every time


----------

